# Seiki Toma



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 22, 2007)

Seiki Toma of Shorin Ryu Seidoukan has passed away in Okinawa.  I just got word and confirmation of this a few minutes ago.  He passed away while his student Seifuku Nitta, Hanshi/Judan was traveling doing seminars in the USA one of them at my dojo.

My heart goes out to the Toma family and Nitta Sensei for their loss.  Toma Sensei passed away on October 6, 2007.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 28, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Oct 28, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2007)

.


----------

